# Barred rock experts....male or female?



## Erin80 (May 12, 2017)

6 weeks on Tuesday and we are suspecting he's a boy....any thoughts?


----------



## AlleysChicks (May 12, 2017)

Looks like a girl to me. What makes you think boy?


----------



## Erin80 (May 12, 2017)

This one has a lot more white than my others....the others are much more mottled looking. This one just stands out.


----------



## Erin80 (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Erin80 (May 12, 2017)

Here are all five of my BRs.....number one and three were the ones I wasn't sure about. 
The site froze as I was trying to post this, that's why the message is separate from the pictures!


----------



## AlleysChicks (May 12, 2017)

I see what you mean. I have 2 female Barred Rocks that are different. Both are still dark though.

Below is a pic from BYC, lower left shows a male BR chick. Notice the amount of white compared to the black. 





Keep an eye out for red combs and wattles in the next few weeks. But I think all of yours are female.


----------



## wishing4wings (May 12, 2017)

I agree with Alley.  They look like pullets.


----------



## Erin80 (May 13, 2017)

That's great, I was hoping for all girls! Thanks!


----------



## Akrnaf2 (May 13, 2017)

Pullets


----------



## FishMtFarm (May 13, 2017)

Definately female. My young BR cockeral has a very red comb and the pullets are light like yours.


----------



## Ol Grey Mare (May 13, 2017)

Those are all lovely pullets -- as you can see in the photo above, the difference in the genders is striking and you'd know at this point if they were cockerels.


----------



## Erin80 (May 14, 2017)

I'm so happy they are all pullets!! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## JRNash (May 14, 2017)

Females


----------



## JRNash (May 14, 2017)

I've got 8in the brooder. Pretty sure I have a 50/50 split.I bought them at TSC. I chose 4 with big yellow dots on their heads and 4 without.


----------

